# DIVX-Video auf Homepage wiedergeben



## thefifa (14. Dezember 2004)

Hallo
Ist es möglich, irgendwie eine DIVX-Video auf einer Homepage direkt wiederzugeben. Dabei würde es keine Rolle spielen, ob HTML oder PHP angewendet werden würde. Datenbank wäre auch verfügbar. 

Sollte dies nicht möglich sein, kann mir jemand ein Format nennen, welches direkt auf der Homepage wiedergegeben werden kann und welches auch sehr stark komprimiert werden könnte. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Gruß
thefifa


----------



## Martys (14. Dezember 2004)

Bei DivX kann ich leider nichts zu sagen, habe aber schon mal ein mpeg in wmv umgewandelt (mit dem Windows Media Encoder) und dieses direkt eingebunden.


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. Dezember 2004)

Das ist möglich, ...wenn die entsprechenden Codecs dem Player, der das abspielt, zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## thefifa (14. Dezember 2004)

@Sven Mintel
Und wie? Könntest du mir das verraten?


----------



## Ultraflip (14. Dezember 2004)

Du kannst das Video über den <object>-Tag direkt einbinden ... das setzt aber wie schon gesagt den Codec vorraus ... der muss aber von jedem runtergeladen und installiert werden, der das Video gucken will ... 

Wenn Du aber eine Systemübergreifende Lösung für jeden willst, solltest Du MPEG oder WMV nehmen ... das kann wenigstens (fast) jeder abspielen ...

MfG
Ultraflip


----------



## thefifa (15. Dezember 2004)

Na ja. Das Problem ist, dass die anderen Formate einfach zu groß werden. DIe beste komprimierung hat DIVX. Denn ich will in regelmäßigen abständen etwas uploden.


----------



## MatMagic (15. Dezember 2004)

Dann solltest du den Besuchern deiner HomePage die Möglichkeit geben den entsprechenden Codec downloaden zu können. Und fertig ist die Laube.... ;-)


----------

